# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes >  Saut de ligne dans un mailto

## Banquise

Bonjour  tous,


Voil j'ai un souci avec la fonction mailto, je n'arrive pas  faire de saut de ligne  l'interieur du body. J'utilise un serveur Apache/2.2.6 et Lotus Notes comme messagerie. 
J'ai dj ssay tout ce qui est du genre "\n", "%0A", "%0D" et meme les codes ascii mais ca ne fonctionne pas, au mieux j'obtiens un joli "|"  la place du retour  la ligne  ::cry::  je ne sais plu quoi faire... 
Quelqu'un a t-il une solution ??

voici ma ligne de code : 
echo '<TD align="center" width=4%><a href="mailto:blabla@blabla.fr?subject=blabla '.$data[blabla].'?body=Bonjour, Merci de blabla...">'.$data['niveau'].'</a></TD>';

je souhaiterai qu'entre "Bonjour," et "Merci..." il y ai un saut de ligne ou au moins un retour  la ligne. 

J'espere avoir t assez clair et que mon message est au bon endroit (c'est mon 1er post alors dsol si ce n'est pas le cas lol)

Merci d'avance

----------


## Etienne R

Si je lis correctement (et rapidement) sur le net, pour forcer un retour de chariot dans un mailto body, tu dois combiner ces deux caractres : 


> %0D%0A


Si tu as dj essay et que a ne fonctionne pas rcris moi  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Banquise

Tout d'abord merci de ta rponse rapide ::lol:: ...

non ca ne marche pas non plu, j'ai dj essay

----------


## Etienne R

Je ne peux pas vraiment faire de tests en ce moment car le mailto n'est pas autoris sur le serveur avec lequel je travaille, par contre je pense qu'il peut y avoir un problme avec ta syntaxe:



```
echo '<TD align="center" width=4%><a href="mailto:blabla@blabla.fr?subject=blabla '.$data[blabla].'?body=Bonjour, Merci de blabla...">'.$data['niveau'].'</a></TD>';
```

Le href du mailto fonctionne comme un URL alors entre les diffrents paramtres (subject et body) il faut mettre un &, pas un second ?



```
echo '<TD align="center" width=4%><a href="mailto:blabla@blabla.fr?subject=blabla '.$data[blabla].'&body=Bonjour, Merci de blabla...">'.$data['niveau'].'</a></TD>';
```

Je ne sais pas si a peut t'aider.

----------


## Banquise

oups oui t'as raison  ::lol:: 
par contre ca change rien en ce qui concerne mon saut de ligne, il m'affiche toujours un |

----------


## Etienne R

Oui je me doutais que a ne rglerait pas ton problme  ::lol:: 

Par contre je suis all tester un mailto avec un saut de ligne sur le site de w3schools: http://www.w3schools.com/HTML/tryit....=tryhtml_links

Et j'ai fait le test avec les caractres %0D%0A pour changer de ligne et a fonctionne alors probablement que ton problme ne vient pas de ce que tu envoie comme texte. Peut-tre une config de serveur ou quelque chose du genre. Mais l a dpasse ma comprhension dsol  ::?:

----------


## Banquise

oui ca dpasse la mienne aussi   ::mouarf:: 

je vais essayer de voir si je trouve quelque chose cot serveur...
en tout cas merci d'avoir essay de m'aider c'est gentil

----------


## RunCodePhp

Salut

Il y a une fonction php qui encode ce genre de truc : urlencode()

Essai comme ceci :


```

```

L'inconvnient, c'est que tu ne pourras jamais savoir comment est configur le client de messagerie de l'internaute.
Il peut avoir 2 modes : TEXTE ou HTML.
- Si c'est en mode texte, les retours chariots fonctionneront
- Si c'est en mode HTML, ils ne se verront pas, en html, les sauts de lignes se font avec des <br />

Du coup on pourrait faire un mlange des 2. Exemple :


```

```

Si le client mail est en mode HTML, il y aura des sauts de lignes.
Mais si le client mail est en mode TEXT, la personne verra les <br /> dans le texte.
C'est le serpent qui se mord la queue ... on tourne en rond.

Ici, le plus simple c'est d'abandonner l'ide de vouloir mettre du contenu avec des sauts de lignes, un simple "Bonjour," suffirait peut tre.


A titre vraiment personnel, je n'utilise jamais de "mailto", mais une page "contact" prvue pour.
Il y a beaucoup trop d'inconvnients, comme celui voqu plus haut.
De plus il ne faut pas laisser en clair son adresse mail dans le mailto car il y a des "moteurs" qui scan le Web  la recherche de ce genre d'infos pour spammer les boites mails.
Puis a suppose que l'internaute ait un client mail d'install sur sa machine, chose, qui sera impossible  savoir.
Puis mme si un client mail est install, rien ne dit que dans les options internet (pour Windows) le client mail est indiqu.
Il y en a peut tre d'autres, mais comme je n'utilise pas, je me pose pas la question.
Bref ... a fait beaucoup de ... si ... pour un simple mailto  ::?:

----------


## Banquise

Salut,

merci de t'tre pench sur mon cas...

non il n'y a pas de risque avec les spameurs car une base intranet  ::): 

je viens de trouver la solution  mon problme !!   ::ccool::  ... en faite apparement la version 5.0.10 de Lotus Notes ne permet pas de le faire, je suis pass en version 6.5.5 et l ca fonctionne nikel  :8-):

----------

